# A Beginner's Set Up...



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm new to saltwater tanks and I just wanted to have a layout what exactly I'm planning with the new marine system. If you could answer any of my questions here, or give any sort of suggestions or tips I'd really appreciate it. 

So before I think about the what specific fish I'm going to stock the tank with, I want to make sure everything is fit and ready for the tank environment. I'm planning a 55g saltwater set up.

Two 200W heaters. I was planning on making this a fish-only tank, but I'm not exactly sure how I would go about eliminating corals and reefs completely. I mean, it would be nice to have a reef tank, but I an additional sump or refugium set up is not in my budget. 

*Live Rock?*
I want to use live rock in the tank. What I've read so far gives me mixed opinions on whether or not you can use uncured live rock in a brand new aquarium. 

Could I 'cure' the rock in my new tank while cycling? It's a less expensive option, whereas others say just buy it cured. How would I know when the live rock is cured (test the nitrogen)?

Since this would be a FO tank, how would I go about eliminating corals or additional marine life in the rock that may grow later on (that I hadn't planned on having in the tank...)?

*Sand*
I want to use sand-only as my substrate. Is this a plausible option for a FO marine tank? A lot of guide talk about vacuuming the tank. I have a siphon hose, but would using it on a sand-only substrate just be one big mess? Also, I can't afford to buy all live sand, but I've seen some other options online. Like this sand from petsmart and this one from Petco (this is the one I wanted to go with). 

*Lighting *
I have no idea what kind of lighting I want. I guess that's because I'm bordering on whether or not I want corals or not. They really would be nice, if only just a few. So say I did have a few, would this 7100K Coralife bulb be alright? Is it too bright for fish? I'm partly against not getting more lightning because of algae tendencies...? (can a snails or clean-up fish handle it?)

*Filtration*
Because I have an old Emperor 400 that still works fine, I hope to incorporate it in with this new marine system along with two powerheads ( are these good brands?) I was going to use a hang-on SeaClone protein skimmer, either the 100 or 150 models? I've seen mixed opinions on them. What's the real story? And again, I was going to incorporate some live rock in there to help with water quality as well as that natural look.

Is it alright to buy used live rock that was in an old aquarium? Someone is offering at $3 a lb on craig's list. Here's a picture of what it looks like... Any thoughts on that? 

That's pretty much it. As you can tell I'm definitely not set in stone about any one thing, so feel free guide me along or what you think I could best do (as far as a fish or reef set up). Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

As far as sand goes as long as you buy LR at the end of the cycle the sand is seeded and becomes LS. Which i love to do with black sand.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you want to keep it FO, then just don't use fancy, expensive lights. Anything that tried to grow would keel over in the bad lighting, keeping your tank FO and cheap.

Used rock is usually just fine, depending on just WHY the seller is getting rid of it.

Curing your rock in a new tank is okay as long as you don't have any fish. You'll be able to tell when it's done by the smell. Used rock is already well cured of course.

A sand bottom can work fine as long as you have good enough water circulation to ensure that nothing remains sitting on it, but is instead sucked into the filter. Otherwise, it's just a matter of technique when you vacuum it.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

IMO always get lights that you dont think you need. Cause later on you will save money must people that do fish only soon want corals. 55g right here are some cheap T5HO lights I got them for my fw tanka nd they worked great. Only thing is no LEDS.
This light will give you just enough for some softies also nice colors.
http://www.petsolutions.com/Nova-Extreme-T5HO-Fixtures+I42901124+C40001722.aspx


----------

